# advice pls? taxes involved for spanish house exchange



## frostydog (Jun 17, 2008)

hi I dont know if any of you out there have any advice regarding the tax implications and the process involved in a permanent house exchange . We have found somebody who would like to exchange our spanish villa for their uk house any advice would be most appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frostydog said:


> hi I dont know if any of you out there have any advice regarding the tax implications and the process involved in a permanent house exchange . We have found somebody who would like to exchange our spanish villa for their uk house any advice would be most appreciated. Thank you



Having started the process a year or so ago..and not continuing it for various reasons. I do know that the process is carried out as if you were selling your spanish house and buying the UK house. There are no differences in the tax/stamp duty to be paid either side. The only financial benefit is that you can, within reason reduce the value of both properties, however you cant reduce them too low or you could be caught by officialdom at both ends!!

Jo x


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

frostydog said:


> hi I dont know if any of you out there have any advice regarding the tax implications and the process involved in a permanent house exchange . We have found somebody who would like to exchange our spanish villa for their uk house any advice would be most appreciated. Thank you


We have looked down the house swap route. To be honest there is no way round the tax, so you are going to need cash especially at the spanish end. It's a case of you buy mine I buy yours. The only way to not pay so much tax is if you swap Spain to Spain, then it is a lot easier to under declare the value. We are trying to swap our house within Spain to avoid these problems.


----------



## frostydog (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you for your replies...does anyone know of a good conveyancing lawyer in the costa blanca for a house exchange?


----------

